# What to expect at Petsmart Puppy Class



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

We signed JJ up to start puppy classes at our local Petsmart in early October, following his final shot.

Those of you who have taken the classes or are currently in the process, what can I expect? What should I supply myself with for the classes? I already have a few different kind of training treats. Should I invest in a "fanny pack" or just go the ziplock route?

I have a few concerns that I feel will make the classes difficult for us.

JJ hasn't really had the chance to interact with many dogs since we've had him. Mainly cause all the dogs in my area are older and more tamed then JJ and refuse to put up with the spunkyness of a young puppy. All my friends and family members have older dogs as well that are pretty much the same. It's not that he doesn't like other dogs. Whenever we encounter them outside he wants to do nothing but play, but they shy away and run behind their owners.

Is this a common thing at the classes? I'm sure once I bring him into the store, he's going to lose all his focus and go wild, ignoring every word I say as he tries to chase down the other dogs down. Do they provide time for the puppies to "say hello" to eachother before we get started with the training?

The good thing about JJ is that he's food motivated. As soon as he knows we're training and I have treats, he's at my feet. What will the first level of training classes include as far as commands? Anything not so obvious like sit, stay, come? 

What length leash should I bring? Speaking of leashes, and collars, what's the best brand that's not going to be itchy around the dogs neck? I find JJ itches at his collar every now and again, so I figured maybe I'd switch to a different kind.

If there's anything else I should know before walking in there (never been to training classes before with any of my dogs) please let me know so JJ and I can prepare. We don't want to look like dopes infront of a crowd :wavey:


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I've never been to a Petsmart class but I'm sure things will work out. Part of puppy classes is the socialization element... so don't worry that JJ hasn't had much yet, that's part of what classes are for. 

I would check with Petsmart about what to bring. Most have certain requirements such as a flat buckle collar and a 6 foot lead... but they vary some so be sure to double check.

Treats are a must so you're already on the right track. Just be calm when you enter so as not to add any anxiety to the situation. Best of luck and please let us know what you think!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

For your class you need to bring a copy of vaccinations, small soft yummy treats, flat collar or harness and 4 or 6 foot leash. I would also get a treat pouch to keep your treats in. It's easier and faster to get a treat out. Puppy class is about socialization and the beginning of learning the basics. I would recommend going to other levels of classes. No dog is trained in 6 weeks. It's a great bonding experience for you and the dog. All trainers at PetSmart have different skill levels. Hopefully you have a good trainer that has been doing it for a while. Good Luck I'm sure you'll have a great time in class.


----------



## maus (Sep 20, 2009)

I've been through all the levels of PetSmart training. The puppy class is heavy emphasis on socialization and surprisingly enough training the owner rather than the puppy. The upper levels cover things like leave it, wait while opening the front door or car door and training them how to behave when meeting new people or dogs.

I would suggest a harness rather than a flat collar, it give you more control and is gentler for the puppy. The trainers that have taught me strongly, to the point of forbidding, the use of a choke or martingale collar during training, the ultimate goal for them is if your dog escape without leash or collar is to have to come back to you on command. 

I have found that these classes give you a good ground work for further training it that is what you want to do with the new puppy and the price is very low considering what you get.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Banker finished the last of the PetsMart classes(puppy through advanced) in July. It was great - he even got his CGC!
We had a great trainer and Banker loved going to class. They allow you repeat classes, at no charge, until you are ready for the next class.
Practice at home makes all of the difference in how well your puppy does.

I agree with the above suggestions, except we did not use a harness. I wanted him used to behaving with a flat collar/leather collar on, so that is what we used.

After the first day, we had a 5 minute play/greeting period at the beginning of each class.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

BajaOklahoma said:


> Practice at home makes all of the difference in how well your puppy does.
> 
> 
> 
> > This is honestly going to be where 95% of your success will come from. Very short, 10 minute practice sessions a couple times a day, every day. Your smart little golden puppy will be the star of the class if you will just do your homework. Have fun!


----------



## MyAnniegirl (Aug 17, 2011)

We just finished our second week, and I agree it is more about training you than your puppy. I have not learned anything that the great people on this forum haven't taught me already, but it is a great class for my husband! Lol basic sit, down, leave it, and drop it so far, with more to come. I feel they are good for the basics, but I will try to find a better trainer for the next step.


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

We plan to put JJ through all the levels at Petsmart, with more training afterwards at different academies. I'm looking forward to just as much as he is I'm sure.

JJ and I have worked on a few commands, and so far, he seems to have most of them down. He's quick to "sit" and "give kisses". When we holler "JJ, come", he comes about 90% of the time. He's getting close to being able to go "down" without a treat, following just my hand motion. We haven't worked on "stay" to much yet, but soon.

When it comes to "leave it", which we haven't worked on yet, we have good tools around here to help. My neighbor has ducks that walk up and down the street, which sometimes make it in our yard. We'll be using them as tools to teach him to "leave it" 

During our at-home training, is it better to focus on one command or mix it up with different ones during each session?


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Just wanted to add that you should bring more treats than you think you will need. It is a pain to run out of treats and waste time trying to get more in the middle of class.

Also, realize that treats that are awesome at home pale in comparison to the stinky salmon that your fellow classmate brought! You might need special training-class-strength treats. Perhaps some hot dog cut up small, or even some deli meat.

For young dogs, I think you should do small training sessions focusing on one command. Have a break before switching topics. Try to keep it fun for both of you!


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

BriGuy said:


> Just wanted to add that you should bring more treats than you think you will need. It is a pain to run out of treats and waste time trying to get more in the middle of class.
> 
> Also, realize that treats that are awesome at home pale in comparison to the stinky salmon that your fellow classmate brought! You might need special training-class-strength treats. Perhaps some hot dog cut up small, or even some deli meat.
> 
> For young dogs, I think you should do small training sessions focusing on one command. Have a break before switching topics. Try to keep it fun for both of you!


Thanks for the tip about the treats. Never really thought about that. I figured I'd get some freeze dried treats for the class. We used those when training him to "go in your house (crate)" and he loved them. I swear sometimes he wasn't even chewing them, he loved them so much.

Treats should be small too, right, so he doesn't have to sit there and keep chewing..?

Will they be doing leash training in the first class? I hope not. JJ needs to get a little bigger first. Due to my height (6'8), it's almost impossible for me to reach down and give him a treat while we're walking.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

JDK said:


> Treats should be small too, right, so he doesn't have to sit there and keep chewing..?
> 
> Will they be doing leash training in the first class? I hope not. JJ needs to get a little bigger first. Due to my height (6'8), it's almost impossible for me to reach down and give him a treat while we're walking.


Yes, our trainer said pea sized or so. Just enough to treat, but not have to sit there and chew up. 

There was a guy in our class who had a little something-poo dog, and he ended up having to put cream cheese on the end of a yard stick when working on the heeling exercises. 

Good luck!


----------

